# Nick Diaz: I've Been Trapped In This Prison.



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

> 08/09/11 - Exclusive - NICK DIAZ UNCUT
> 
> An exclusive look inside the mind of the AWOL Stockton bad boy who has shattered his own dreams of conquering the MMA world
> 
> ...


http://www.fightersonlymagazine.co.uk/news/viewarticle.php?id=7631


----------



## ASKREN4WIN (Jul 12, 2011)

Wow. It sounds as if Diaz does not want to be a fighter anymore. He clearly does not sound like he is happy. 

Maybe as the sport grows more main stream the less he likes being apart of it, whatever it is I hope he finds what makes him happy in life.

Could we see a retirement in the near future for Diaz?


----------



## evzbc (Oct 11, 2006)

Hmmmm. I think he needs to start taking some St Johns Wort.

What a negative nancy.


----------



## MLD (Oct 15, 2006)

Sounds like a man who has lost his interest in the fighting lifestyle. Or possibly someone who is going through drug withdrawal induced depression???


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

What up Kurt Cobain.....


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> http://www.fightersonlymagazine.co.uk/news/viewarticle.php?id=7631


What a damn whiner he comes off as in this. You have the BEST JOB IN THE WORLD, NICK. I don't think he's considered his options. He could become a full-time trainer and take a significant pay cut to do it, and that's pretty much his only alternative unless he wants to take some entry-level crap job which we all know he wouldn't last five minutes in.


----------



## Jason12 (May 8, 2010)

I think if the events of the past few days has taught us anything its Diaz lost the chance for the title because the UFC finally understood how messed up this guy is. The only thing more disasterous than Diaz missing the press conferences is if he somehow managed to beat GSP and the UFC would have to market this guy as the champ.


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

It's never been a secret that Nick doesn't like to train. He says it's hell.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

If its so terrible, why doesnt he quit being a fighter? Im not trying to bash the guy here, I honestly dont understand why he wouldnt just quit. He made plenty of money in strikeforce (well over 100k for his last few fights if I recall, maybe 150k or something like that in fight purse alone). He could walk away from the fight game and sit on his ass while he gets his education or does whatever he needs to do in order to give himself the ability to earn a living without "living in a prison". This doesnt make sense to me.


Just reread the article again, how in the hell can this dipshit possibly believe that being in prison would be better then his current life. I didnt want to bash him, but he is a dumbass. No defending him on this one, he is just an idiot.


----------



## ASKREN4WIN (Jul 12, 2011)

Maybe what he means by "*living in a prison*" is that he does not like being a fighter anymore, but fighting is all he knows and he does not know what else he would do. Maybe it is this thought that mekes him feel trapped. 

Does he see a therapist or take any meds other than weed?


----------



## HaVoK (Dec 31, 2006)

Perhaps, Nick, should get a regular job for awhile. My roofing crew is always hiring. We have people go to lunch and never come back...lol.(it's not for everyone, that's for sure) Nick, appears to think he has a harder life than everyone else. I'll gladly change places with him for a little while.


----------



## ASKREN4WIN (Jul 12, 2011)

HaVoK said:


> Perhaps, Nick, should get a regular job for awhile. My roofing crew is always hiring. We have people go to lunch and never come back...lol.(it's not for everyone, that's for sure) Nick, appears to think he has a harder life than everyone else. I'll gladly change places with him for a little while.


He does come off as very unappreciative of the life he has which just shows that the guy is not right in the head. He needs to get some help other than weed.


----------



## music5x5 (Jun 9, 2010)

Like someone suggested you could Kurt Cobain yourself or seek professional help (you should have enough money). 

It's hard for me to feel sorry for people who have money plus the potential to make way more money in one year than most people make in a lifetime. Diaz, either get professional help or get a gun from one your _homies_ and free yourself from this prison.


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

music5x5 said:


> Like someone suggested you could Kurt Cobain yourself or seek professional help (you should have enough money).
> 
> It's hard for me to feel sorry for people who have money plus the potential to make way more money in one year than most people make in a lifetime. Diaz, either get professional help or get a gun from one your _homies_ and free yourself from this prison.


lol well I wasn't exactly telling him to off himself like Kurt Cobain.... but his "I hate the money", "I hate the popularity" "feel bad for me because I'm rich and famous" attitude seems very similar to Mr. Cobain's.


----------



## joey.jupiter (Apr 7, 2010)

i can understand why he feels so suffocated in all of this, he's fighting and training constantly, having to follow a bunch of rules he doesn't give a **** about. though there are benefits, he must feel he's lost a lot of liberty. plus getting in a cage and fighting another man when you think about it can sound like hell. i see where he's coming from for sure.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

ASKREN4WIN said:


> Wow. It sounds as if Diaz does not want to be a fighter anymore. He clearly does not sound like he is happy.
> 
> Maybe as the sport grows more main stream the less he likes being apart of it, whatever it is I hope he finds what makes him happy in life.
> 
> Could we see a retirement in the near future for Diaz?





MLD said:


> Sounds like a man who has lost his interest in the fighting lifestyle. Or possibly someone who is going through drug withdrawal induced depression???


I don't think it's that he doesn't want to fight anymore, I think he just doesn't like what fighting has become now. When Nick started just a few years ago, it was basically train, show up, fight, go home. Then repeat. Now there is so much involved beyond just fighting.

I think the guy truly just doesn't like being in the public eye. 

Also, I know Nick is not everyone's favorite fighter, though I don't understand it he's by far one of the most exciting, can we try to turn the Diaz hate down a little. I don't think the guy skipped the media events purely on "Oh **** you Dana and GSP." I think the guy just wants to fight, it's possible he has some kind of severe anxiety or something, who knows, I'm just saying just because you don't like the guys personality I don't see a reason to trash what could possible be an actual problem. I only say this because somehow I think if it were a more liked fighter everyone would be making excuses for him, not bashing him.


----------



## ASKREN4WIN (Jul 12, 2011)

joey.jupiter said:


> i can understand why he feels so suffocated in all of this, he's fighting and training constantly, having to follow a bunch of rules he doesn't give a **** about. though there are benefits, he must feel he's lost a lot of liberty. plus getting in a cage and fighting another man when you think about it can sound like hell. i see where he's coming from for sure.


Well, who are any of us to say how he should or should not feel. With that said he has chosen to be a fighter and if he does not like it and does not want to do it anymore then he should retire and seek something that would make him happy. 

Like I said before, he probobly sees fighting as all he knows and is maybe scared to leave it even though he wants to. That would suck.



Life B Ez said:


> I don't think it's that he doesn't want to fight anymore, I think he just doesn't like what fighting has become now. When Nick started just a few years ago, it was basically train, show up, fight, go home. Then repeat. Now there is so much involved beyond just fighting.
> 
> I think the guy truly just doesn't like being in the public eye.
> 
> Also, I know Nick is not everyone's favorite fighter, though I don't understand it he's by far one of the most exciting, can we try to turn the Diaz hate down a little. I don't think the guy skipped the media events purely on "Oh **** you Dana and GSP." I think the guy just wants to fight, it's possible he has some kind of severe anxiety or something, who knows, I'm just saying just because you don't like the guys personality I don't see a reason to trash what could possible be an actual problem. I only say this because somehow I think if it were a more liked fighter everyone would be making excuses for him, not bashing him.


Good points. The one thing you cant say abot Diaz is that he does not show up and put on a show on fightnight.

Strikeforce never asked him to do the extra media appearances, but we all know the UFC is leading the charge to become mainstream.


----------



## joey.jupiter (Apr 7, 2010)

essentially my point, there's one thing to not enjoy it but to leave is not as easy as people on the internet will let you believe.


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

joey.jupiter said:


> i can understand why he feels so suffocated in all of this, he's fighting and training constantly, having to follow a bunch of rules he doesn't give a **** about. though there are benefits, he must feel he's lost a lot of liberty. plus getting in a cage and fighting another man when you think about it can sound like hell. i see where he's coming from for sure.


"having to follow a bunch of rules he doesn't give a **** about"... I still feel absolutely no sympathy for a guy who is paid to be an athlete. Come on people, stop giving these athletes a free pass because "they're life is so hard". 

The fight game changed? Ok... either change with it, or go get a desk job like the rest of the world. I'm pretty sure just about anyone would trade positions with pretty much any professional athlete. You get paid to play a game or fight.


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

HaVoK said:


> Perhaps, Nick, should get a regular job for awhile. My roofing crew is always hiring. We have people go to lunch and never come back...lol.(it's not for everyone, that's for sure) Nick, appears to think he has a harder life than everyone else. I'll gladly change places with him for a little while.


Stockton is an awful place to grow up. It has the 2nd highest crime rate in California. Probably has a lot to due with the way Nick is now.


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

MikeHawk said:


> Stockton is an awful place to grow up. It has the 2nd highest crime rate in California. Probably has a lot to due with the way Nick is now.


And there are a lot of people in Stockton who will never have even a fraction of opportunity that Nick Diaz just threw away. 

He had ever chance to get out of the ghetto, but he decided to stay. That's his choice. He's not a product of his environment, he's a product of his own poor judgement.


----------



## HaVoK (Dec 31, 2006)

MikeHawk said:


> Stockton is an awful place to grow up. It has the 2nd highest crime rate in California. Probably has a lot to due with the way Nick is now.



I did two combat tours. No need to preach to me. Nick is a grown man, and one who chooses "Sport" to earn a living. He lives in Stockton by choice! He actually loves the place. He has a sense of entitlement but refuses to work for the things he thinks he is entitled to. He is a Professional Athelete and he has more options than most people in this country. He is more "well off" than anyone in this forum, and could do whatever makes him the happiest.


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Nov 3, 2009)

Ok...everyone who hates their job - get up and quit right now. Don't think about what to do next, just quit. Just walk out the door and do something completely different...how hard can it be right? Especially if you have no other skill set than what you do at your current job. Just go find equal pay at another unrelated field. Or wait, maybe it isn't so easy, so, although you hate your current job you stay at it as you have, maybe, a mortgage, bills, dependants, etc., and can't possibly make a decent living at something else unless you go back to school and get training, but then that takes money and as you won't be making any money you can't afford to go to school...etc.

I don't know...he does seem like a strange guy. Maybe he has mental health issues. Maybe the stress of the fight game has gotten to him. I don't really buy that just because one is a professional athlete that everything is golden and it is the greatest job in the world. Loads of athletes suffer from substance abuse problems, depression, commit suicide, etc, which obviously suggests that something is missing in their life (and no, I don't mean Jesus. But if that can help someone, then go for it).

I think I will reserve judgement on the guy for now as he obviously has issues in his life to work out. I hope the guy can work it out. Although he is a bit of a nut, I always liked his fights.


----------



## Randomhero FTW (Aug 29, 2010)

amoosenamedhank said:


> "having to follow a bunch of rules he doesn't give a **** about"... I still feel absolutely no sympathy for a guy who is paid to be an athlete. Come on people, stop giving these athletes a free pass because "they're life is so hard".
> 
> The fight game changed? Ok... either change with it, or go get a desk job like the rest of the world. I'm pretty sure just about anyone would trade positions with pretty much any professional athlete. You get paid to play a game or fight.


Ofcourse anyone would, you didn't dedicate your entire life to be good at what you do. You took some shit college course or went straight to work and that was it, you had your career.

Nobody here has the slightest clue of what it takes to be a professional, so I really don't get where you get off saying that he should just shut up and do his job or get a "real" job.

Do you not have days where you feel like shit, or just want to give up? If you do then is it ok for me to call you a bitch and say man up cause there are people living in mud huts who would gladly trade places with you? Or are you allowed to have highs and lows?

Anyways, it seems like Diaz is just reflecting on life and realizing how pointless it can all be if you look at it a certain way. It seems like he has nothing really positive in his life aside from the large amounts of money he makes for fighting. It sounds like hes going through some serious depression which is pretty shitty if it's true.


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

HaVoK said:


> I did two combat tours. No need to preach to me. Nick is a grown man, and one who chooses "Sport" to earn a living. He lives in Stockton by choice! He actually loves the place. He has a sense of entitlement but refuses to work for the things he thinks he is entitled to. He is a Professional Athelete and he has more options than most people in this country. He is more "well off" than anyone in this forum, and could do whatever makes him the happiest.


No ones preaching. I'm just saying when you grow up around the kind of people Nick did you have a different attitude towards life than most people.


----------



## Big_Charm (Jan 7, 2011)

I'll get right to the point and state some facts:

-Diaz was the Strikeforce Champion, he should already be used to this kind of pressure

-Kept whining and complaining about 'getting paid' and the 'lotto' figuratively speaking was given to him on a silver platter with the GSP fight

-You're employed by the biggest MMA organization in the world, if they need you to do some hype or go to events, you go. PLAIN and SIMPLE!

I do not like Diaz as a person, but definitely respect his fight skills. Everyone can use the excuse of 'social anxiety' but let's face it, he's had this his whole life. I'm not ragging on him for being media shy, but come on!

I feel no pitty for a grown ass man that gets the fight of his life and blows it. Guess what Nick, Penn is going to stop you cold in your tracks and there's going to be more 'woulda, coulda, shoulda' talk on that camera mounted in your car, while driving.

End Rant :thumbsup:


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

He should take something for his social anxiety :smoke01:

Although............


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

Mr. Sparkle said:


> Ok...everyone who hates their job - get up and quit right now. Don't think about what to do next, just quit. Just walk out the door and do something completely different...how hard can it be right? Especially if you have no other skill set than what you do at your current job. Just go find equal pay at another unrelated field. Or wait, maybe it isn't so easy, so, although you hate your current job you stay at it as you have, maybe, a mortgage, bills, dependants, etc., and can't possibly make a decent living at something else unless you go back to school and get training, but then that takes money and as you won't be making any money you can't afford to go to school...etc.
> 
> I don't know...he does seem like a strange guy. Maybe he has mental health issues. Maybe the stress of the fight game has gotten to him. I don't really buy that just because one is a professional athlete that everything is golden and it is the greatest job in the world. Loads of athletes suffer from substance abuse problems, depression, commit suicide, etc, which obviously suggests that something is missing in their life (and no, I don't mean Jesus. But if that can help someone, then go for it).
> 
> I think I will reserve judgement on the guy for now as he obviously has issues in his life to work out. I hope the guy can work it out. Although he is a bit of a nut, I always liked his fights.





Randomhero FTW said:


> Ofcourse anyone would, you didn't dedicate your entire life to be good at what you do. You took some shit college course or went straight to work and that was it, you had your career.
> 
> Nobody here has the slightest clue of what it takes to be a professional, so I really don't get where you get off saying that he should just shut up and do his job or get a "real" job.
> 
> ...


The big point both of you are missing is sure, people don't like their jobs, sure people have bad days and just don't feel like doing what they're suppose to do.... but doesn't mean you can just decide to not do it.... or at least do it and not expect a consequences. 

If I'm having a bad day at my job and decide to not attend a staff meeting... then you can call me a bitch. But the rest of us don't get that luxury because we have bills, mortgage, and families to pay for. Why does Nick deserve a free pass? Just because you want to see him fight? Get over it.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

Sounds like the pressure is getting to him and hes having a meltdown?

Bummer!! Not what I like nor want to see but it happens, I s'pose.


----------



## diablo5597 (Nov 12, 2008)

He knows he has no chance against GSP. He is scared to lose.


----------



## Big_Charm (Jan 7, 2011)

pipe said:


> He should take something for his social anxiety :smoke01:
> 
> Although............


Hahaha :thumb03:

I hear he 'self medicates' often.


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Nov 3, 2009)

amoosenamedhank said:


> The big point both of you are missing is sure, people don't like their jobs, sure people have bad days and just don't feel like doing what they're suppose to do.... but doesn't mean you can just decide to not do it.... or at least do it and not expect a consequences.
> 
> If I'm having a bad day at my job and decide to not attend a staff meeting... then you can call me a bitch. But the rest of us don't get that luxury because we have bills, mortgage, and families to pay for. Why does Nick deserve a free pass? Just because you want to see him fight? Get over it.


It is not that I want to see him fight. I enjoyed his fights, but if he never fights again, then so be it. He doesn't have to do it for my benefit. 

Now, something I think you need to consider is the mental health issue. It is not something one can just "man up" on and get over. He may need help. So consider that before passing judgement on him. I don't know what his issue is, but I am going to give him the benefit of the doubt. Also, mental health issues can take years to show up and perhaps the stress of his lifestyle has finally caught up with him and pushed him over the edge. I have seen it happen to friends to its worst possible outcome, so I know of what I speak.


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

Mr. Sparkle said:


> It is not that I want to see him fight. I enjoyed his fights, but if he never fights again, then so be it. He doesn't have to do it for my benefit.
> 
> Now, something I think you need to consider is the mental health issue. It is not something one can just "man up" on and get over. He may need help. So consider that before passing judgement on him. I don't know what his issue is, but I am going to give him the benefit of the doubt. Also, mental health issues can take years to show up and perhaps the stress of his lifestyle has finally caught up with him and pushed him over the edge. I have seen it happen to friends to its worst possible outcome, so I know of what I speak.


But how does him being a professional athlete make his situation any more important than Ted down in your account department? Ted has a melt down and freaks out and no one cares. A professional athlete or movie star or musician does it and it's suddenly all we can talk about.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

amoosenamedhank said:


> But how does him being a professional athlete make his situation any more important than Ted down in your account department? Ted has a melt down and freaks out and no one cares. A professional athlete or movie star or musician does it and it's suddenly all we can talk about.


Are you a fan of Ultimate Accounting Championship?


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Nov 3, 2009)

amoosenamedhank said:


> But how does him being a professional athlete make his situation any more important than Ted down in your account department?


Who said it does. He is a celebrity, hence I am far more likely to hear about him than I am about Ted in accounting. Doesn't negate my empathy because he is famous.



amoosenamedhank said:


> Ted has a melt down and freaks out and no one cares. A professional athlete or movie star or musician does it and it's suddenly all we can talk about.


Doesn't mean I wouldn't have concern for Ted if I heard about his situation. Keep me abreast of Ted's condition


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

HexRei said:


> Are you a fan of Ultimate Accounting Championship?


Haha that's pretty good. :thumb02:

Nah man, I enjoy the business aspect of things as well as the fight aspect. 

I also have a slight intolerance for professional athletes who complain about their lives. Who knows... maybe their 3rd baby's momma left them and they're in the dumps.... that sucks but that's life.




Mr. Sparkle said:


> Who said it does. He is a celebrity, hence I am far more likely to hear about him than I am about Ted in accounting. Doesn't negate my empathy because he is famous.
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't mean I wouldn't have concern for Ted if I heard about his situation. Keep me abreast of Ted's condition


Ted appreciates your concern.


----------



## Alessia (Sep 1, 2011)

MikeHawk said:


> Stockton is an awful place to grow up. It has the 2nd highest crime rate in California. Probably has a lot to due with the way Nick is now.


Stockton didn't shape Nick, Nick shaped Nick. 

If it was so awful to live in and affected him that bad, he has had the money to leave for a long time now.

If it was so bad that it did have some kind of emotional effects on him, he's had the money to seek help. 

I really can't feel sorry for someone in his position. He has the ability and the money to get the help he needs, but refuses. 

Don't mean to come off as cruel, but it kind of touches a nerve when people that can help themselves, won't. Then go on to complain about how bad off they are. :sarcastic12:


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Alessia said:


> Stockton didn't shape Nick, Nick shaped Nick.
> 
> If it was so awful to live in and affected him that bad, he has had the money to leave for a long time now.
> 
> ...


A ton of your character is formed by the time you are 22 years old or so, which is probably when nick reached true financial independence. It's not as simple as just leaving the hood and reinventing yourself at that point.


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

OH Jah No :sarcastic12:

so now Nick Diaz has been going through some emotional rollercoaster and her been through all this psychological torment the past year? :confused03:

...after most fight he runs around and beats his chest like a gorilla and talks sh!t most press conferences? :thumbsdown:

besides...we've all seen the Diaz brothers and their comrades. They ride around in black SUVs to all the North California party spots/clubs, theyve started sh!t at house parties around Vegas, fights at late night taco shops. The Diaz brothers and co. are the typical knucklehead crew.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Sekou said:


> OH Jah No :sarcastic12:
> 
> so now Nick Diaz has been going through some emotional rollercoaster and her been through all this psychological torment the past year? :confused03:
> 
> ...


ok we need some linkage.


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

Honestly, who gives a shit if Nick Diaz is depressed with his lot in life. 

He shouldn't have signed the contract to fight if he didn't want to. He shouldn't even still be fighting if this is the result of the stress of a press conference a full month before the fight. Imagine what would have happened if he had made it all the way to the weigh-ins and disappeared. The fallout would have been tremendous (funny, but tremendous).

There's absolutely no explanation for his behavior. There are plenty of excuses, all of them bullsh*t, but no valid reason why. Either A) Diaz is a bitch who couldn't take the thought of losing. Or B) He's a loser who doesn't know how good he's got it. Those are the only options. 

He's felt the stress of being in a main event before. He's felt the stress of fighting to earn a title, or to retain one. The only difference is the calibre of opponent, and potentially his motivation. 

Diaz will get no pitty from me for acting like an MMA Hipster.


----------



## erectus (Dec 4, 2006)

He seems depressed, a kind of soreness in his way of speaking in the interview. And I think of Evan Tanner...


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

Squirrelfighter said:


> A) Diaz is a bitch who couldn't take the thought of losing. Or B) He's a loser who doesn't know how good he's got it. Those are the only options.


I've got a psychology degree that says you are wrong and have no idea how anxiety disorders or depression works. Calling someone with psychological disorders (definition: a persistent psychological state that interferes with ones social or work life) a b!tch shows a complete lack of any understanding or logical thought. Fact is none of you can say a thing unless you are educated on the matter, I don't mean glancing wikipedia. The amount of idiocy in this thread is painful.


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

rabakill said:


> I've got a psychology degree that says you are wrong and have no idea what an anxiety disorder is. Fact is none of you can say a thing unless you are educated on the matter, I don't mean glancing wikipedia. The amount of idiocy in this thread is painful.


My God, what was I thinking having an opinion on a subject without years of education and thousands of dollars spent. What was I thinking. :sarcastic12:


Also: About this "degree." Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

Squirrelfighter said:


> My God, what was I thinking having an opinion on a subject without years of education and thousands of dollars spent. What was I thinking. :sarcastic12:
> 
> 
> Also: About this "degree." Pics or it didn't happen.


Well it's opinions like yours that lead to the stigmatization of psychological disorders in society and make it more difficult for people to seek actual treatment, I couldn't care less if you don't believe me. It's more to do with having an opinion based on reality and logic than hate and self-righteousness. You are a problem for society.


----------



## Alessia (Sep 1, 2011)

rabakill said:


> I've got a psychology degree that says you are wrong and have no idea how anxiety disorders or depression works. Calling someone with psychological disorders (definition: a persistent psychological state that interferes with ones social or work life) a b!tch shows a complete lack of any understanding or logical thought. Fact is none of you can say a thing unless you are educated on the matter, I don't mean glancing wikipedia. The amount of idiocy in this thread is painful.


Please tell me where this disorder Nick has was during all his past press conferences or all the times he just wanted to be the center of attention somewhere, was then? 

Until Nick comes forward with proof that he has been diagnosed with a disorder from a veritable source, I'm going to continue to believe it's just another excuse from him to blame his own poor choices on something or someone else.


----------



## joey.jupiter (Apr 7, 2010)

Squirrelfighter said:


> There's absolutely no explanation for his behavior. There are plenty of excuses, all of them bullsh*t, but no valid reason why. Either A) Diaz is a bitch who couldn't take the thought of losing. Or B) He's a loser who doesn't know how good he's got it. Those are the only options.


they aren't the only options you absolute moron. someone can dislike something b/c they dislike it regardless of how much money they make. they might not be good enough reasons but if they're genuine then they're valid at least. plus there's still the faint possibility he really wasn't able to catch those planes for w.e reason. the point being though there is more to this than your close minded, black and white interpretation of a professional athlete and human being.


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

rabakill said:


> Well it's opinions like yours that lead to the stigmatization of psychological disorders in society and make it more difficult for people to seek actual treatment, I couldn't care less if you don't believe me. It's more to do with having an opinion based on reality and logic than hate and self-righteousness. You are a problem for society.


Its funny because you think: 

That your opinion has any additional value becausde you claim to have a degree. 

Or that mine has enough value to effect whether or not someone with psych issues would seek treatment. 

Or that Diaz has a psychological disorder because his coach said he does.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

Alessia said:


> Please tell me where this disorder Nick has was during all his past press conferences or all the times he just wanted to be the center of attention somewhere, was then?
> 
> Until Nick comes forward with proof that he has been diagnosed with a disorder from a veritable source, I'm going to continue to believe it's just another excuse from him to blame his own poor choices on something or someone else.


talk of his issues has been around for years. Many people don't get diagnosed because of the stigma involved, analogous to how a person with leprosy used to be ashamed of their disease. How he talks and acts exudes many of the possible symptoms required to meet a diagnosis of several different disorders. Withdrawal, negative affect are two possible symptoms of anxiety disorders or depression, the two often being tied together. The most probable reason the UFC canceled the fight is they realized he is not mentally stable enough to be in the media spotlight should he win the fight. From Gracie:

"I would have driven him to Vegas if it came to that. I don't care. He just turned his phone off and acted like a little kid. It just doesn't cut it. Nick is like family to me. We're going to have a long discussion, hopefully with Dana, to see if he's still in the UFC or not. But let's face it, Nick is 28 years old. I talked to Dana about this before, and I think a big problem with all of this is Nick has social anxiety. He doesn't like to go and be away from home. He has no trouble fighting in the cage, though. ... He doesn't feel comfortable being around people. He has a very deep ingrained social anxiety, and it's something he probably needs help for, I think. I think that's why he self-medicates himself with the marijuana. That's my amateur opinion. He did the same crap with Paul Daley and a couple other guys. It was the same Nick Diaz. It's not the pressure of fighting GSP. It's the pressure of doing a news conference before the fight. Fighting is no pressure because he gets to beat someone up or get beat up."


Squirrelfighter said:


> Its funny because you think:
> 
> That your opinion has any additional value becausde you claim to have a degree.
> 
> ...


my opinions have more value because it's based on statistical correlation studies that are peer reviewed, the way facts in reality are produced.

the social attitude, the strong opinions of people like you strongly effect people with issues seeking treatment because they fear being labeled with negative social stereotypes.


----------



## Randomhero FTW (Aug 29, 2010)

Alessia said:


> Please tell me where this disorder Nick has was during all his past press conferences or all the times he just wanted to be the center of attention somewhere, was then?
> 
> Until Nick comes forward with proof that he has been diagnosed with a disorder from a veritable source, I'm going to continue to believe it's just another excuse from him to blame his own poor choices on something or someone else.


Have you been living under a ******* rock these last couple of years. I'm sick of hearing these idiotic arguments about where were these problems before. Why don't you watch a ******* interview with him you ******* clown.

I don't even like the guy, but god damn some of you haters are borderline ******* retarded. Perhaps you suffer from some sort of retardation?


----------



## Alessia (Sep 1, 2011)

rabakill said:


> talk of his issues has been around for years. Many people don't get diagnosed because of the stigma involved, analogous to how a person with leprosy used to be ashamed of their disease. How he talks and acts exudes many of the possible symptoms required to meet a diagnosis of several different disorders. Withdrawal, negative affect are two possible symptoms of anxiety disorders or depression, the two often being tied together. The most probable reason the UFC canceled the fight is they realized he is not mentally stable enough to be in the media spotlight should he win the fight. From Gracie:
> 
> "I would have driven him to Vegas if it came to that. I don't care. He just turned his phone off and acted like a little kid. It just doesn't cut it. Nick is like family to me. We're going to have a long discussion, hopefully with Dana, to see if he's still in the UFC or not. But let's face it, Nick is 28 years old. I talked to Dana about this before, and I think a big problem with all of this is Nick has social anxiety. He doesn't like to go and be away from home. He has no trouble fighting in the cage, though. ... He doesn't feel comfortable being around people. He has a very deep ingrained social anxiety, and it's something he probably needs help for, I think. I think that's why he self-medicates himself with the marijuana. That's my amateur opinion. He did the same crap with Paul Daley and a couple other guys. It was the same Nick Diaz. It's not the pressure of fighting GSP. It's the pressure of doing a news conference before the fight. Fighting is no pressure because he gets to beat someone up or get beat up."


I've never thought he has had any kind of disorder. I just think he is a cocky asshole that doesn't have the best social skills.

The most probable cause for the UFC to cancel his fight is that he didn't live up to his contract. He's lucky he just lost the title fight and didn't get cut.

And again Gracie is not a veritable source to diagnose Nick either. 

I can get someone to say I have a disorder too, but that doesn't make it true, unless I'm actually diagnosed.


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

rabakill said:


> talk of his issues has been around for years. Many people don't get diagnosed because of the stigma involved, analogous to how a person with leprosy used to be ashamed of their disease. How he talks and acts exudes many of the possible symptoms required to meet a diagnosis of several different disorders. Withdrawal, negative affect are two possible symptoms of anxiety disorders or depression, the two often being tied together. The most probable reason the UFC canceled the fight is they realized he is not mentally stable enough to be in the media spotlight should he win the fight. From Gracie:
> 
> "I would have driven him to Vegas if it came to that. I don't care. He just turned his phone off and acted like a little kid. It just doesn't cut it. Nick is like family to me. We're going to have a long discussion, hopefully with Dana, to see if he's still in the UFC or not. But let's face it, Nick is 28 years old. I talked to Dana about this before, and I think a big problem with all of this is Nick has social anxiety. He doesn't like to go and be away from home. He has no trouble fighting in the cage, though. ... He doesn't feel comfortable being around people. He has a very deep ingrained social anxiety, and it's something he probably needs help for, I think. I think that's why he self-medicates himself with the marijuana. That's my amateur opinion. He did the same crap with Paul Daley and a couple other guys. It was the same Nick Diaz. It's not the pressure of fighting GSP. It's the pressure of doing a news conference before the fight. Fighting is no pressure because he gets to beat someone up or get beat up."
> 
> ...


So, in what way does having a "psychology degree"--I'll assume you're not bullshitting, and since you weren't specific as to which kind of degree, I'll assume general psychology--make you adequately trained to diagnose a psychological condition? 

Last time I checked you needed a doctrine in psychology before you were allowed to do that...



Randomhero FTW said:


> Have you been living under a ******* rock these last couple of years. I'm sick of hearing these idiotic arguments about where were these problems before. Why don't you watch a ******* interview with him you ******* clown.
> 
> I don't even like the guy, but god damn some of you haters are borderline ******* retarded. Perhaps you suffer from some sort of retardation?


You mad nuthugger?


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Honestly I kept thinking drug addiction the entire time I read this. Talking about he is trapped in the prison whether he wins or loses, gets time after the fight back to the prison...maybe it's just because I struggle with it s well but that's all I could see reading this.



amoosenamedhank said:


> lol well I wasn't exactly telling him to off himself like Kurt Cobain.... but his "I hate the money", "I hate the popularity" "feel bad for me because I'm rich and famous" attitude seems very similar to Mr. Cobain's.


Except Kurt didn't want you to feel bad for him he wanted you to leave him alone.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

Alessia said:


> I've never thought he has had any kind of disorder. I just think he is a cocky asshole that doesn't have the best social skills.
> 
> The most probable cause for the UFC to cancel his fight is that he didn't live up to his contract. He's lucky he just lost the title fight and didn't get cut.
> 
> ...



It's people like you that call people a cocky asshole that stop them from going to get diagnosed. I didn't say his trainer is a valid source, but the talk of him having problems has been around for years, his trainers talking about it, missing a press conference, withdrawing from society and cutting communication and him being dropped from a title fight all indicate a likelihood of there being some problem. Whatever, I'm done with this, it's not even a conversation, it's arguing with people too stupid to think empathetically because they are upset about cage-fighting.



Squirrelfighter said:


> So, in what way does having a "psychology degree"--I'll assume you're not bullshitting, and since you weren't specific as to which kind of degree, I'll assume general psychology--make you adequately trained to diagnose a psychological condition?
> 
> Last time I checked you needed a doctrine in psychology before you were allowed to do that...
> 
> ...


I never said I diagnosed anything, I said you have no idea what you are talking about which you clearly don't (I specialized in neuropsych.)


----------



## dlxrevolution (Jul 16, 2009)

I thinks it's just talk. I can't believe what Nick say's anymore, even if it "is" that he doesn't want to fight.


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

rabakill said:


> It's people like you that call people a cocky asshole that stop them from going to get diagnosed. I didn't say his trainer is a valid source, but the talk of him having problems has been around for years, his trainers talking about it, *missing a press conference, withdrawing from society and cutting communication and him being dropped from a title fight all indicate a likelihood of there being some problem.* Whatever, I'm done with this, it's not even a conversation, it's arguing with people too stupid to think empathetically because they are upset about cage-fighting.
> 
> 
> 
> I never said I diagnosed anything, I said you have no idea what you are talking about which you clearly don't (I specialized in neuropsych.)


I clearly don't know what I'm talking about because I'm of the impression he doesn't have a psychological disorder? That's called a differing opinion. You think books have taught you enough, try life experience. 

I work for an EMS service, and encounter looney bastards all day, almost every day. He doesn't act nor sound like one of those looney bastards. He does however sound exactly like the douche bags or junkies I've known since high school. 

And by the by (on the bold), these things are presenting, which suggests this is the problem. *Is *diagnosing, learn to play.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

Squirrelfighter said:


> I clearly don't know what I'm talking about because I'm of the impression he doesn't have a psychological disorder? That's called a differing opinion. You think books have taught you enough, try life experience.
> 
> I work for an EMS service, and encounter looney bastards all day, almost every day. He doesn't act nor sound like one of those looney bastards. He does however sound like the douche bags I;ve known since high school.
> 
> And by the by (on the bold), these things are presenting, which suggests this is the problem. *Is *diagnosing, learn to play.


This is laughable, your "life experience" is the inability to differentiate between vastly different psychological disorders. These people you call "loony bastards" most probably exhibit delusions or hallucinations associated with schizophrenia or some other dissociative disorder that is entirely different than an anxiety disorder. Surprise, there is more than one kind of psychological disorder that exudes vastly different symptoms, it's not my fault you are uneducated and too stupid to see you are wrong.


----------



## Alessia (Sep 1, 2011)

rabakill said:


> It's people like you that call people a cocky asshole that stop them from going to get diagnosed. I didn't say his trainer is a valid source, but the talk of him having problems has been around for years, his trainers talking about it, missing a press conference, withdrawing from society and cutting communication and him being dropped from a title fight all indicate a likelihood of there being some problem. Whatever, I'm done with this, it's not even a conversation, it's arguing with people too stupid to think empathetically because they are upset about cage-fighting


I doubt anything I say about Nick matters to him enough that, that is why he isn't getting diagnosed. 

If it's been around for years can you give me proof of that? You said years, but then listed things that happened in the past two days.


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

rabakill said:


> This is laughable, your "life experience" is the inability to differentiate between vastly different psychological disorders? These people you call "loony bastards" most probably exhibit delusions or hallucinations associated with schizophrenia or some other dissociative disorder that is entirely different than an anxiety disorder. Surprise, there are more than one kind of psychological disorder that exudes vastly different symptoms, it's not my fault you are uneducated and too stupid to see you are wrong.


On the contrary, anxiety is the most common of psych issues EMS is required for usually. Its only on occassion, and to a specific out-pt facility where we encounter dellusional, or hallucinating psychs. 

And in regard to most of those anxious people, about ten minutes of "it's gonna be okay, everything will be fine," pretending to give a shit, they're A-Okay. The rest are drug seekers.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

Alessia said:


> I doubt anything I say about Nick matters to him enough that, that is why he isn't getting diagnosed.
> 
> If it's been around for years can you give me proof of that? You said years, but then listed things that happened in the past two days.


I'm talking people in the general public such as those reading these forums. and go look at his interviews and videos from years ago. I don't have them bookmarked, but I know I was aware of talk of him having problems more than a year ago.


Squirrelfighter said:


> And in regard to most of those anxious people, about ten minutes of "it's gonna be okay, everything will be fine," pretending to give a shit, they're A-Okay. The rest are drug seekers.


wow...I am taken a little by surprise and don't know how to respond to something so stupid. So go ahead and say whatever, I can't continue this.


----------



## Randomhero FTW (Aug 29, 2010)

Alessia said:


> I doubt anything I say about Nick matters to him enough that, that is why he isn't getting diagnosed.
> 
> If it's been around for years can you give me proof of that? You said years, but then listed things that happened in the past two days.


Why don't you do yourself a favour and watch some of his previous interviews to see what everyone is talking about. Just because you started paying attention to him these last couple of days doesn't mean he hasn't been awkward and weird in most of his other dealings with the press.


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

Randomhero FTW said:


> Why don't you do yourself a favour and watch some of his previous interviews to see what everyone is talking about. Just because you started paying attention to him these last couple of days doesn't mean he hasn't been awkward and weird in most of his other dealings with the press.


Being awkward and weird means you have a psychological condition!!! Oh crap, I've had a psychological condition my whole life! :sarcastic12:


----------



## Randomhero FTW (Aug 29, 2010)

Squirrelfighter said:


> Being awkward and weird means you have a psychological condition!!! Oh crap, I've had a psychological condition my whole life! :sarcastic12:


Maybe you have, why don't you hop off my dick and go get checked out!:thumb02:


----------



## Alessia (Sep 1, 2011)

Randomhero FTW said:


> Why don't you do yourself a favour and watch some of his previous interviews to see what everyone is talking about. Just because you started paying attention to him these last couple of days doesn't mean he hasn't been awkward and weird in most of his other dealings with the press.


Awkward and weird means you have a disorder, really?

Let me guess, being clumsy and uncoordinated means you are crippled? 

Thanks for the lesson in diagnosing disorders, sir.


----------



## Onganju (May 26, 2006)

Regardless of disorders or not, he had more than enough ample time and forewarning to at least call his employer or have someone from his management/training camp call in his stead to let them know what is going on. He isn't new to the game or nature of his work. 

I understand that the interview being put in front of us can potentially give the fight fans another viewpoint and a modicum of insight on Nick's mindset. However using that as a basis for medical diagnosis or even just observations from third party records or fleeting after-fight interviews, that isn't anything I know any reputable doctor will do. They might offer an opinion, but without an actual opportunity to diagnose what's going on with Nick, that is all it is. It is no more weighty or relevant than any other differing opinion.

While everything involved paints a picture of a man who has demons to fight with, people seem to forget that at least one person has tried to intervene on Nick's behalf (Cesar Gracie). I find it very hard to justify one's actions when someone close to that person has already went out of their way to tell them that what they are doing is wrong.

Nick's lucky to still have his job. The expenses behind just putting his name on the pressers that he missed was probably tens or hundreds of thousands of dollars. Most people would get fired if they cause loss or shrink in the 10's of dollars. I hope that once he finishes his bout with BJ he takes some time to sort this out. I'm a fan of his fights, but not so much of the the way that he handles his personal life.


----------



## Inkdot (Jun 15, 2009)

People with depressions or anxiety disorders often feel that life is kind of a prison. An emotional black hole they can't get out of. I don't know if/what Diaz suffers from because I don't have that kind of education and my only experience of him are through interviews but I really think something is off and he seems deeply troubled.

What I do know is that the combination of a though childhood and a line of work with very high pressure to perform and public exposure/scrutiny puts him in the category of high risk to develop certain mental disorders like social anxiety or chronic depression. This is more common with professional atheletes then you might think, they have extremly high pressure put on them.

I've probably fringed on depression from time to time myself but I've never been diagnosed. But I can really relate to his comments about his life situation feeling like a prison.


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

Another athlete in MMA who was actually diagnosed with social anxiety disorder was Chuck Liddell, it was why he always studdered and mumbled during interviews. He mentioned in his auto-biography that, after meeting with a talent scout for college, the scout asked the man who'd refered him to Chuck, whether or not Liddell was retarded because of how he spoke during the interview.


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

rabakill said:


> It's people like you that call people a cocky asshole that stop them from going to get diagnosed. I didn't say his trainer is a valid source, but the talk of him having problems has been around for years, his trainers talking about it, missing a press conference, withdrawing from society and cutting communication and him being dropped from a title fight all indicate a likelihood of there being some problem. Whatever, I'm done with this, it's not even a conversation, it's arguing with people too stupid to think empathetically because they are upset about cage-fighting.


Yea I guess it could mean he has some kind of psychological problem, it could also mean he is just a cocky asshole who doesn't like doing press conferences because he thinks it's waste of his time and he feels uncomfortable doing them. Nobody who has watched his interviews or read stuff about him can know for sure either way. So calling people stupid who don't agree with you is stupid.


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

I just can't relate to this guy! Like I stated before I hate my damn job. Working 12 hour shifts in a christian retirement home that is run by assholes sucks hardcore. Unfortunately, I got bills and I have this powerful need to eat sometimes. So yeah, for the time being I'm stuck!

Now, what I see in Nick Diaz is a guy with the coolest job in the damn world. He makes loads of cash, has legions of fans, he's surrounded by a group of guys he probably considers family (meaning the Cesar Gracie camp), and did I mention he makes a load of cash? This is what he is bitching about. I'm supposed to feel sorry for this guy? Really?!


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

From what I've read he seems to be very unhappy. If he thinks not fighting will make him happier then by all means he shouldn't take the fight.

Happiness is not something you can put a price tag on. Maybe he just wanted to fight and it just so happened he was very good at it and became some sort of celebrity although he never wanted the attention. Remember, when he started fighting MMA was still small.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

The big thing that makes Diaz seem like a whiny douche is that he has a far greater ability to walk away from his current career and still have plenty of money to take his sweet ass time figuring out what he is doing with his life. Myself and most likely the overwhelming majority of individuals on this board do not have that option. I am still in school and work a very low paying job. I dont even remotely enjoy what I do and on somedays I downright hate it. But if I just quit, im F'D in the A. I will run out of money with the quickness and will not be able to pay any of my bills within the first month. Diaz doesnt have this problem (unless he is a giant dipshit that has totally mismanaged his money). This is why it is damn near impossible to feel sympathy for him, he has no idea what it really feels like to be "trapped" in a job that you hate.


----------



## x77 (Jan 22, 2011)

it's the drugs talking.


----------



## SmackyBear (Feb 14, 2008)

Life B Ez said:


> I don't think it's that he doesn't want to fight anymore, I think he just doesn't like what fighting has become now. When Nick started just a few years ago, it was basically train, show up, fight, go home. Then repeat. Now there is so much involved beyond just fighting.
> 
> I think the guy truly just doesn't like being in the public eye.


Nick has said stuff like this when he was basically starting out:



> After his UFC debut in 2003, when he armbarred rival Jeremy Jackson to win their rubber match in three tough rounds, I spotted Nick Diaz standing alone at the Mandalay Bay in Las Vegas, as endless waves of people milled through the casino. UFC 44 had ended, yet as a virtual unknown, he stood there looking around, unmoving and unnoticed, a hoodie zipped over his head. He looked like someone had stolen his wallet.
> 
> I congratulated him on his win and asked him why he looked so bummed.
> 
> ...


Jason Probst.

He's been ambivalent about fighting for a very long time.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

joshua7789 said:


> The big thing that makes Diaz seem like a whiny douche is that he has a far greater ability to walk away from his current career and still have plenty of money to take his sweet ass time figuring out what he is doing with his life. Myself and most likely the overwhelming majority of individuals on this board do not have that option. I am still in school and work a very low paying job. I dont even remotely enjoy what I do and on somedays I downright hate it. But if I just quit, im F'D in the A. I will run out of money with the quickness and will not be able to pay any of my bills within the first month. Diaz doesnt have this problem (unless he is a giant dipshit that has totally mismanaged his money). This is why it is damn near impossible to feel sympathy for him, he has no idea what it really feels like to be "trapped" in a job that you hate.


im not sure if he's all that wealthy. nick may not appear to live an extravagant life but he also doesn't seem like the type who invests his money wisely.


----------



## Zenhalo (Sep 9, 2006)

The kid grew up in Stockton. I lived there for 4 years and got the HELL out. It is a wasteland and I totally get his attitude coming from that place.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

x77 said:


> it's the drugs talking.


Bingo. Diaz is a douche who creates his own problems. Pretty obvious, really.


----------



## NGen2010 (Jun 3, 2008)

love how so many Americans, living in the best country with so much opportunity always play the victim. F this clown.


----------



## NGen2010 (Jun 3, 2008)

Zenhalo said:


> The kid grew up in Stockton. I lived there for 4 years and got the HELL out. It is a wasteland and I totally get his attitude coming from that place.


see what I mean, Diaz takes no personal responsibility. At least you got out... However, there are a lot worse shit holes across the globe.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

It's quite possible that Nick is just high and rambling here... with the way he talks it's serously not too hard to get a "3,000" word interview from him.


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

Wow... shut up you big tool... I like watching Nick fight, but he's such a complete moron.


----------



## Sicilian_Esq (Sep 7, 2008)

joshua7789 said:


> The big thing that makes Diaz seem like a whiny douche is that he has a far greater ability to walk away from his current career and still have plenty of money to take his sweet ass time figuring out what he is doing with his life. Myself and most likely the overwhelming majority of individuals on this board do not have that option. I am still in school and work a very low paying job. I dont even remotely enjoy what I do and on somedays I downright hate it. But if I just quit, im F'D in the A. I will run out of money with the quickness and will not be able to pay any of my bills within the first month. Diaz doesnt have this problem (unless he is a giant dipshit that has totally mismanaged his money). This is why it is damn near impossible to feel sympathy for him, he has no idea what it really feels like to be "trapped" in a job that you hate.


 I don't know if you missed it, but Nick just wants to get paiiiiiiiiddddddddddd...

:thumb02:


----------



## Sicilian_Esq (Sep 7, 2008)

http://www.quickmeme.com/meme/353ai1/









I made this, but have no idea how to import it. Anyone?


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Sicilian_Esq said:


> http://www.quickmeme.com/meme/353ai1/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you can usually save the image by right-clicking on it, depending your browser there should be some variation of "Save Image". Then you can upload it to imageshack or something.

doh. that doesn't work.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Lemme translate:


"I wish I could make the money I make now without having to work, work is a prison."



Guess what Nick, everyone in the world with the exception of a handful of heirs and heiresses feel the same way. Man up.


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

he can always go work at a medical marijuana dispensary :thumbsup:


----------



## BrianRClover (Jan 4, 2008)

None of this really matters in my opinion. GSP would have owned him, BJ Might very well kill him.

I don't get it... these guys leave the UFC for a few years, rack up a few wins against CANs all over the world and suddenly they are forces to be reckoned with.

Yeah, how'd that work out for you Jorge Santiago?

We'll see soon enough, BJ will show the world why Nick was cut from the UFC in the first place.


----------

